# SRH550 Feedback



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

Anybody have any feedback on the SRH550 rack mountable home receiver? I would like to replace the Sportster in my AV stack with one.

Any rumors on any new home receivers in the works? Ideally one would have Video out for display on TV while receiver stays in remote rack.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

NetRaider said:


> Anybody have any feedback on the SRH550 rack mountable home receiver? I would like to replace the Sportster in my AV stack with one.
> 
> Any rumors on any new home receivers in the works? Ideally one would have Video out for display on TV while receiver stays in remote rack.


Yeah, it is a peice of poo poo. If you get a good look at it, it is just a portable unit in a big box, with no video output. The front panel tends to buckle and warp as well. Polk Audio has a new unit coming out with multi-zone output, video, a 45 minute buffer, and game update stuff.

see link.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/07/polk-intros-multi-stream-sr-h1000-sirius-receiver/

I have been waiting for a decent home unit with video out for awhile now myself and it looks like this is the unit for me.


----------



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

Just as I suspected.


----------

